# Gallery Apk



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone have the stock gallery apk? I've been having an issue with thumbnails being misaligned (starting out of the blue yesterday) and I have tried everything short of reinstalling the gallery. Running Shifts3ns3 v1.5 (since it came out).

View attachment 4618


Thanks!


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

http://db.tt/2Wga3S93

Sorry, just noticed that you are on a Sense ROM, this is the AOSP gallery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

I think HTCAlbum.apk is it, not really sure.

View attachment 6677


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks to both of you!

I tried to install ryansftl's file but with no luck. I was also thinking about switching to the AOSP gallery if I could not get the sense one to work.


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

TCM said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> I tried to install ryansftl's file but with no luck. I was also thinking about switching to the AOSP gallery if I could not get the sense one to work.


I don't think they are installable apk's. You need to copy it into /system/app and change the permissions to rw-r-r and reboot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

ProgHouse said:


> I don't think they are installable apk's. You need to copy it into /system/app and change the permissions to rw-r-r and reboot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I tried that and it still wouldn't let me install the .apk above. Any thoughts?


----------



## sultore (Jul 13, 2011)

Try to kill the camera app, then delete the data of the camera app. Just read about that on another post.

I think someone posted instructions on imoseyon\'s sense kernel thread.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

sultore said:


> Try to kill the camera app, then delete the data of the camera app. Just read about that on another post.
> 
> I think someone posted instructions on imoseyon\'s sense kernel thread.


I just tried that, gallery thumbnails are still messed up. I appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## Admann (Jun 11, 2011)

have you tried another app in lieu of the stock gallery app, say QuickPic?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you tried finding and deleting the thumbnails? I don\'t know about sense, but in aosp I believe they\'re in /sdcard/dcim/.thumbnails

If you go in that folder and delete everything it should force it to regenerate the thumbnails.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Admann said:


> have you tried another app in lieu of the stock gallery app, say QuickPic?


Yes sir, I have actually been using QuickPic for a few days now. I was going to even forget bothering with the stock gallery, but I still need it to chose photos when trying to attach one to an email (through the stock mail client itself) and for one other thing that I couldn't select QuickPic as a default.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Have you tried finding and deleting the thumbnails? I don\'t know about sense, but in aosp I believe they\'re in /sdcard/dcim/.thumbnails
> 
> If you go in that folder and delete everything it should force it to regenerate the thumbnails.


I have also tried this too, it did make the phone regenerate the thumbnails, but unfortunately it didn't fix the alignment issue.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

I had some extra free time today, so I ended up reflashing the rom and that seems to have resolved the issue.


----------

